# New Boykin



## throwdown (Mar 17, 2009)

I have had my Boykin for a couple of weeks now, and could not be happier. She can already sit, stay, and is almost potty trained. She uses her nose more than any other puppy I have ever owned. I think my two labs are a little jealous.

http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o171/flasnook/Boykin2018.jpg


----------



## rip18 (Mar 17, 2009)

Congrats!  You are in for a load of fun!


----------



## littletime (Mar 17, 2009)

best dog you'll ever own


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 17, 2009)

Welcome to the Boykin owners family. They are one of the best dogs you'll ever own.


----------



## greg@teamlivewire (Mar 17, 2009)

Good looking pup


----------



## hunter dan (Mar 17, 2009)

Great people dogs and boy that dog will hunt.


----------



## Brian B (Mar 17, 2009)

Thats great I hope to be pickin mine out in the next few weeks.


----------



## bonafide (Mar 18, 2009)

I can't believe mine is about to turn 5...best dog I have ever had!


----------



## injun joe (Mar 18, 2009)

Congratulations and good luck with her.


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Mar 19, 2009)

So what kind of training are you doing with her? I believe they come out of the womb doing what you just described.

I hope yours impresses you as much as I've been impressed by Reese.


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 19, 2009)

I sure miss mine.

RIP Angel


----------



## ttowndawg (Mar 20, 2009)

greatest hunting buddy you will ever have.... good luck with her she is a good looking pup


----------



## throwdown (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind posts, it's been a couple of years since I have trained a water dog, I needed this. 

Hairy Dawg, right now I'm just sticking with the basics, sitting, staying, heeling, not pee'ing on my girlfriend's pillow I've also been working on her nose a little bit with some duck wings, I'm amazed at how far this little brown dog can follow a track. I have a feeling this is going to be the "ONE".


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Mar 20, 2009)

I was just joking with you about the training. My Boykin seemed to learn the basics so fast that it seemed that he came out knowing the commands. 

Sounds like you're right on track with your training. Just remember that for the first 5 or 6 months to use very low pressure, if any, and keep it fun and short. This will pay big dividends in the future.

Good luck


----------



## Nitro (Mar 20, 2009)

I have been a dedicated Lab owner/trainer since I was 12 years old. We were never without a Lab.

That being said, the "Little Brown Dogs" worm their way into the family and your heart. 

This is my Daughter's dog, but she owns me. The Boykin is a wonderful. special breed. Cooper rules the roost around here.


----------



## WaterfowlFreak (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats Man!  You have not made a mistake by owning one of the most brilliant minded dogs there are!  I know we share this forum with alot of DIE HARD LAB OWNERS, that will turn thier nose up at any other breed!

    All I have to say to them is, you must have never seen one of these "Lil Brown Dogs" work!  They are amazing! They hit the briars, water, woods and anything else you throw at them wide open without hesitation!  

    You will love this breed and you will grow to love your dog!  I know we sure do love our lil brown dog!


----------



## mello_collins (Mar 23, 2009)

I  have wanted a dog, particularly a boykin for awhile. My wife does not like animals unless they are served on a plate though. She has finally given in and said I could get one but she has to have a bigger house first.   I hope yours is as good a pup as every other boykin I have seen. Congrats!!!


----------



## QTurn (Mar 23, 2009)

Fine lookin' pup you got there!!

Here's my "Buddy."  He's 12 weeks old.


----------



## Esylivin (Mar 24, 2009)

Congradulations on the Boykins.  I'll never be without one.  Hope to see ya'll at some of the hunt tests.  Something to do with your pup during the off season.


----------



## WaterfowlFreak (Mar 29, 2009)

Esylivin said:


> Congradulations on the Boykins.  I'll never be without one.  Hope to see ya'll at some of the hunt tests.  Something to do with your pup during the off season.



Hey Dan I saw Chief in the D.U. Magazine!  My wife pointed it out to me, been working so much lately l havn't gotten a chance to congratulate ya on a fine darn Boykin!


----------



## Esylivin (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks Cory it was a surprise to see him in the DU Mag.  I think RIP18 took that picture at the 2008 Spring Grand in Georgia.  He looks like a gremlin but as always he is driving hard.

How is Ace doing?  We missed you at the Nationals this weekend.


----------



## waddler (Jun 14, 2009)

WF,

I noticed your comment,

 "I know we share this forum with alot of DIE HARD LAB OWNERS, that will turn thier nose up at any other breed!"

That is very true, 
I am not one of those people, I raise Brits and own aLaqb, I  am very proud of what They can do also. 

However, I have been privy to what can happen when someone (not you) tries to show or prove that their Boykin is a "TRUE" Waterdog, equal to all comers.


"Boykins are special fun little dogs. We use the to retrieve upland birds on the Shooting Preserve. 

Word of caution!! 

Don't ask them to do what they are not designed to do. People bring them to Arkansas so they can get a taste of real duck hunting, so to speak. They sometimes look forward to showing what their "Little" dog can do, and believe me the "Little" dog will try. 

However, duck hunting in the Mississippi Flyway is built around large retriever breeds, and all the dog boxes in the pits are set for big dogs. We had a beautiful little Boykin lame itself badly trying to negotiate the trip between box and field. 

Heavy down timber, buckbrush holes, running water  and deep flooded rice fields are extremely hard on Boykins or Brits. They simply cannot handle consecutive retrieving in deep mud and especially ice. A wounded Honker or Speck is out of the question. Neither can they handle the cold and wet like a Chessy or Lab with their thick oily coats.  My Brits handle Snowgeese on dry land pretty well, but in the water it is not so easy. 

Neither of these breeds were designed to do the heavy lifting required in a commercial type hunt (and that is where they get exposed) where 5-6 guns from a pit can put down 30 or more retrieves in a morning hunt, plus geese if they come too close.

They will bring you much pleasure. Just don't set them up for failure or worse. Use them under proper conditions for their breed. I know this post was probably not necessary for most of us, but since the dogs can't speak, I will say it for them.

Have fun.


waddler


----------



## ugabulldog56 (Jun 16, 2009)

waddler said:


> WF,
> 
> I noticed your comment,
> 
> ...





Good post


----------



## DIVERDOWNER (Nov 18, 2012)

Where you get here this is my Just Ducky dog


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Nov 18, 2012)

im really looking to get a boykin around springtime.... anyone have suggestions on where to get one from? also any first time boykin owner words of wisdom?


----------



## Turkey Trax (Nov 18, 2012)

Yes. My advice is train it like a lab.


----------



## auburn35 (Dec 13, 2012)

No dog or person for that matter could take the place of mine....never will the thought of getting yourself a lab ever cross your mind again.


----------



## ngaduck (Dec 13, 2012)

auburn35 said:


> never will the thought of getting yourself a lab ever cross your mind again.



Ask Turkey Trax how that went for him......


----------



## jdgator (Dec 13, 2012)

waddler said:


> WF,
> 
> I noticed your comment,
> 
> ...



As someone who regularly hunts the Mississippi delta, I have to agree that the hunting is tougher out there. The retrieves are longer, the weather is colder, and the mud and get real nasty. Its probably better for a Labrador. That having been said, I hunted the ACE basin before the split and saw a Boykin pick up seven gadwall and two wood ducks in one morning. I've seen the same dog point quail and retrieve doves. So you really get alot in a little package. You'll enjoy your new buddy.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Dec 13, 2012)

auburn35 said:


> ....never will the thought of getting yourself a lab ever cross your mind again.



ive had boykins for a while. and just got a lab this past summer. 



ngaduck said:


> Ask Turkey Trax how that went for him......



how neat is that.



jdgator said:


> As someone who regularly hunts the Mississippi delta, I have to agree that the hunting is tougher out there. The retrieves are longer, the weather is colder, and the mud and get real nasty. Its probably better for a Labrador. That having been said, I hunted the ACE basin before the split and saw a Boykin pick up seven gadwall and two wood ducks in one morning. I've seen the same dog point quail and retrieve doves. So you really get alot in a little package. You'll enjoy your new buddy.



ive got one that I would have no problem putting in the delta ALL season every day. There are some that can take it, some that can't.


----------



## ngaduck (Dec 13, 2012)

Turkey Trax said:


> ive had boykins for a while. and just got a lab this past summer.
> 
> 
> 
> how neat is that.



That's pretty neat.


----------

